# PEN TOOL HELL!



## Monak (May 10, 2008)

I have been looking for a way to smooth out my ink lines , aside from using that damned pen tool whish I can't figure out for the life of me , If anyone has some tips or tricks , I am working in PS CS1 , or even if you could explain to me just exactly how to figure out the pen tool , cause all the tuts I have found are confusing.  Any help is most apprieated.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2008)

My post here may help a bit. No guarantees, though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 10, 2008)

If you have a tablet you can tweak your brushes in photoshop to be inking tools.

If you hit F5 or open your Brush presets window you should get a nice menu of the brushes with options like Shape Dynamics, and Enable Smoothing. If you have a tablet this becomes useful.

You can further tweak those by double clicking their name. On Shape Dynamics I turn the Jitter down to 0% when inking since I don't want randomness entering the brush. I also turned the minimum size down to 0% so I can make a very small line to a large line using pressure of my stylus.

Attached are some screenshots from PS though to be honest with you I use Painter or OC moreso.

You can also adjust the levels of your picture too, working in a higher size resolution ( like twice the size you're going to post it at) will help too.


----------

